# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Βιντεοκάμερα] προβλημα με sony dsr-hc30e

## vasilimertzani

καλησπερα
για την ανωτερο βιντεοκαμερα,αν καποιος εχει ασχοληθει,εχει κολησει το πορτακι και δεν κλεινει,ας στειλει ενα pm.

----------


## vasilimertzani

καννενας δεν επισκευαζει?δεν επισκευαζονται??

----------


## ezizu

Βασίλη μάλλον έχει πρόβλημα ο μηχανισμός.
 Τώρα για  κάποια μοντέλα παρέχονται σαν ανταλλακτικά τα εξαρτήματα του μηχανισμού,ενώ για κάποια άλλα δίνεται ολόκληρος ο μηχανισμός σαν ανταλλακτικό ( δεν ξέρω αν σε συμφέρει οικονομικά).
Να σημειώσω όμως ότι,αν κάποιος ανοίξει μια κάμερα ( και ιδιαίτερα ψηφιακή ),για να επισκευάσει τον μηχανισμό ( ή οτιδήποτε άλλο ), θα πρέπει καταρχήν να έχει σχετική γνώση και εμπειρία και κατά δεύτερον τα κατάλληλα εφόδια - εργαλεία ( όπως π.χ. τα πολύ βασικά extension cables,service manual,κατάλληλο hardware / software interface κ.λ.π. ).

----------

vasilimertzani (03-11-12)

----------


## vasilimertzani

δεν εχω ουτε τις γνωσεις ουτε τα εργαλεια και βασικα δεν ειναι και δικο μου να πω και χεστηκα αμα το αποτελειωσω.
Για αυτο ψαχνω να βρω καποιον που εχει ασχοληθει με το συγκεκριμενο αθλημα.Πιστευω απο sony ουτε να περασουν απέξω δεν θα αξιζει

----------


## bzrmiltos

πολυ σωστα !!!!
πρέπει να εχει την τεχνογνοσία την εξειδίκευση και τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό........ μπορώ να προσπαθήσω αν θελλεις   
 :Smile:

----------


## vasilimertzani

Χαχαχαχα.να σαι καλα αλλα εχουν περασει τοσα χρονια τωρα.φαντάζομαι θα εχει αντικατασταθει .

----------

